

A week without Google - yuvals
http://medium.stfi.re/@odedgolan/a-week-without-google-e1a6fe54649a?sf=qbenw

======
th0br0
Original link without the tracking ( :( )
[https://medium.com/@odedgolan/a-week-without-
google-e1a6fe54...](https://medium.com/@odedgolan/a-week-without-
google-e1a6fe54649a)

------
m_t
> HOWEVER for developers, any debugging or dev tools other than Chrome was
> just a nightmare.

I can't really take that experiment seriously when reading this. Of course
there are differences and I'm sure one can have strong preferences.

But in no way doing webdev using Firefox (and firebug if that's your thing) is
a nightmare.

------
codva
Trading Google for Yahoo is just trading one company trying to track you
around the web for another company doing the exact same thing.

------
guyprovost
Strange alternatives at times... What was the real purpose of the experiment ?

